# AVRO LANCASTER - pictures - drawings request



## RCAP (Apr 5, 2008)

Am new here so hoping you guys can help. Have been working now for a couple of months modelling the Avro Lancaster B1 BIII 

Have managed to group together a good selection of pictures, some rough blueprints, reference books etc, but could really do with high detailed pictures, drawings etc focussing on individual elements around the Aircraft.

Is there anything out there that could help be get the best out of this project without spending huge amounts of money?

Also looking for details, drawings, pictures etc for the three Gun Turrets, the Bomb selection and importantly, anything on the Rolls Royce Merlin XX engine


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 5, 2008)

Try these links, they may help.

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/weapons-systems-tech/lancaster-turret-4834.html

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/weapons-systems-tech/lancaster-bomber-load-layouts-8416.html


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 5, 2008)

Yet another one on lancaster stuff

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/weapons-systems-tech/fn-50-center-turrent-8234.html


----------



## k9kiwi (Apr 5, 2008)

Probably the most comprehensive resource for you and cost effective are the following two links.

Lancaster Explored CD

The Lancaster Manual

With those two you will have everything you need to complete your project.

I can recommend these as I have had them for a couple of years now as I set up to build a 75 Sqn (RNZAF) dio from 1944.


----------



## Dale01 (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi RCAP,
What kind of detail parts are you looking for? Is it something like the photo below?

Dale


----------



## RCAP (Apr 5, 2008)

I have the Lancaster Explored and The Lancaster Manual and have found them useful, the DVD will be used more when i get to the internal detailing, but no dimensional data which one needs if drawing from scratch.

Have just ordered the Haynes Lancaster Manual, released end of April which potentially looks good. Amazon.co.uk: Lancaster Manual: An Insight into Restoring, Servicing and Flying Britain's Legendary World War 2 Bomber: Jarrod Cotter,Paul Blackah: Books

Managed to get my hands on CD of Blueprints which has given me all Former details, sizes etc for Fuselage and Wings. Trouble with all other areas of Lancaster is that the literature doesn't give dimensional data on turrets, engine, bombs, landing gear etc, and relies on my own interpretation of sizes. I was using the Tamiya 1:48, measuring and converting but even then, how acurate are their drawings as there is a lot of discrepancy between the Blueprint drawings and the Tamiya along the Fuselage.


----------



## RCAP (Apr 5, 2008)

In answer to Dale, have amassed a huge amount of photos and these obviously help, however, looking more now for high detail, drawings, dimensions etc. 

Need details on Gun Turrets, sizes ideally as at the moment having to guess and use the old grey matter a little too much.


----------



## RCAP (Apr 5, 2008)

For Dale again......

Your picture didn't load on my pc the first time you posted, however, just popped up now...... YES, more of that level of detail would be superb.


----------



## Dale01 (Apr 5, 2008)

RCAP said:


> For Dale again......
> 
> Your picture didn't load on my pc the first time you posted, however, just popped up now...... YES, more of that level of detail would be superb.



Here's a few,,If you need a close up let me know and I'll see what I can do. Hope these's help.

Dale


----------



## RCAP (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks Dale. Any close ups around the inboard engine cowlings would be great.


----------



## RCAP (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks also to Micdrow


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 6, 2008)

RCAP said:


> Thanks also to Micdrow



Your welcome!!!!


----------

